# Diamond puppy food??



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

Hello everyone.
Hope all are fine.
I'm planning to change my puppy kibble.
Have two choices right now.
But mainly I'm thinking of buying Diamonds puppy food.
Has anyone tried or it not? Or if anyone can help me by looking at the ingredients. Would be thankful.
My 2nd option is Taste of the wild high prairie puppy food but it's a bit expensive here.
So need your advise on Diamonds kibble.
Thanks.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Diamond is a decent food.There has been controversy about their quality control in the past. I've fed it to my dogs in the past without issue.Taste of the Wild is expensive!My dogs love it. I buy a small bag occasionally and mix it with their regular kibble(Victor) just for a little variety.


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> Diamond is a decent food.There has been controversy about their quality control in the past. I've fed it to my dogs in the past without issue.Taste of the Wild is expensive!My dogs love it. I buy a small bag occasionally and mix it with their regular kibble(Victor) just for a little variety.


So I can go for Diamond right?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hassaan said:


> So I can go for Diamond right?


Yes


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Our breeder had Vienna on Diamond Puppy which we continued for a while after bringing her home at 9 weeks old. She was doing fine with it but after a while got picky and we switched her to another kibble. Diamond is decent kibble thats easy to find in my area at least.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It sounds like you don’t have a lot of options, so choose what is available. It’s not a first choice food when there is a big selection in local pet stores or online. However, mine arrived here eating that and we used it until about five months.


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

doubleroll said:


> Our breeder had Vienna on Diamond Puppy which we continued for a while after bringing her home at 9 weeks old. She was doing fine with it but after a while got picky and we switched her to another kibble. Diamond is decent kibble thats easy to find in my area at least.


Thanks 😊.
Think I would go with it and see what happens


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> It sounds like you don’t have a lot of options, so choose what is available. It’s not a first choice food when there is a big selection in local pet stores or online. However, mine arrived here eating that and we used it until about five months.


Yeah.
Local manufactured food is available but I doubt the quality.
Therefore I would go with it.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, I would okay feeding Diamond Puppy food if there are quality concerns with your local foods. Will this store perhaps order Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy food for you? The bag looks like this:








DIAMOND Naturals Large Breed Puppy Formula Dry Dog Food, 40-lb bag - Chewy.com


Buy Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy Formula Dry Dog Food, 40-lb bag at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com





It has better ingredients (no corn or by products) and is specially formulated for the growth needs of large-breed dogs. It's less expensive than Taste of Wild. If you can't get it though, feed the Diamond Puppy and don't worry!


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

Magwart said:


> Yes, I would okay feeding Diamond Puppy food if there are quality concerns with your local foods. Will this store perhaps order Diamond Naturals Large Breed Puppy food for you? The bag looks like this:
> http://[URL]https://www.chewy.com/diamond-naturals-large-breed-puppy/dp/34917[/URL]
> 
> It has better ingredients (no corn or by products) and is specially formulated for the growth needs of large-breed dogs. It's less expensive than Taste of Wild. If you can't get it though, feed the Diamond Puppy and don't worry!


Thank you so much
Would check from the seller about this one


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The food that Magwart showed -- that is what I feed puppies. Good ingredients. Good ratios. The food you listed is too high in protein/fat, and if you look at the ingredients, the first meat is fish meal, way down on the list. Chicken by-product meal is the first ingredient, but what exactly IS that? Is that droppings? What is a by-product? Intestines? Beaks, feathers? who knows? But then you have corn and wheat, chicken fat, flaxeed and maybe other stuff before you get to fish meal. What this suggests to me is that the protein is coming from the low cost, probably GMO corn in there. And I like animal-based protein for carnivores. Some protein might come from the meat by-products, like cartilage and stuff, anything that humans don't eat probably. 

For GSDs the large breed puppy lamb and rice diamond naturals won't break the bank, comes in 40# bags for about 40$, and has good ingredients, and I haven't had any issues with it.


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

selzer said:


> The food that Magwart showed -- that is what I feed puppies. Good ingredients. Good ratios. The food you listed is too high in protein/fat, and if you look at the ingredients, the first meat is fish meal, way down on the list. Chicken by-product meal is the first ingredient, but what exactly IS that? Is that droppings? What is a by-product? Intestines? Beaks, feathers? who knows? But then you have corn and wheat, chicken fat, flaxeed and maybe other stuff before you get to fish meal. What this suggests to me is that the protein is coming from the low cost, probably GMO corn in there. And I like animal-based protein for carnivores. Some protein might come from the meat by-products, like cartilage and stuff, anything that humans don't eat probably.
> 
> For GSDs the large breed puppy lamb and rice diamond naturals won't break the bank, comes in 40# bags for about 40$, and has good ingredients, and I haven't had any issues with it.


I have ordered it now 🥲
Diamond Naturals is only available in adult feed.
Would try this bag now and will try to get the one which you are telling next time.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

selzer said:


> For GSDs the large breed puppy lamb and rice diamond naturals won't break the bank, comes in 40# bags for about 40$, and has good ingredients, and I haven't had any issues with it.


The OP is not in the United States -- Pakistan, I think, from the flag icon? The food is likely to be more expensive, with fewer options, from international distributors. It has to travel a long way. Often Royal Canin/Pedigree/MARS brands, and some Purina and Diamond foods are the main options in global channels that are compliant with U.S. (AAFCO) nutrition standards. All of those foods are likely to be INCREDIBLY expensive for consumers buying them in countries far from where the food is manufactured, especially now with the worldwide problems with cargo shipping.

For this reason, if the regular Diamond Puppy is what is affordable, I wouldn't worry -- it meets AAFCO standards for puppy growth and is nutritionally complete. It's got the foundational nutrients the pup needs, which will put the pup far, far ahead of what many puppies get in countries where there is little regulation of pet food. There are better foods, yes, but if this is the best one that is affordable, it will be good enough--and FAR better than many other options.

@Hassaan - Farmina might be another one to look for. It's a good EU-made food, with a well-respected puppy formula. I think it's distributed worldwide too, based on what some other posters have said. It doesn't have to travel quite as far, so it might perhaps be less expensive.


----------



## Hassaan (Sep 16, 2021)

Magwart said:


> The OP is not in the United States -- Pakistan, I think, from the flag icon? The food is likely to be more expensive, with fewer options, from international distributors. It has to travel a long way. Often Royal Canin/Pedigree/MARS brands, and some Purina and Diamond foods are the main options in global channels that are compliant with U.S. (AAFCO) nutrition standards. All of those foods are likely to be INCREDIBLY expensive for consumers buying them in countries far from where the food is manufactured, especially now with the worldwide problems with cargo shipping.
> 
> For this reason, if the regular Diamond Puppy is what is affordable, I wouldn't worry -- it meets AAFCO standards for puppy growth and is nutritionally complete. It's got the foundational nutrients the pup needs, which will put the pup far, far ahead of what many puppies get in countries where there is little regulation of pet food. There are better foods, yes, but if this is the best one that is affordable, it will be good enough--and FAR better than many other options.
> 
> @Hassaan - Farmina might be another one to look for. It's a good EU-made food, with a well-respected puppy formula. I think it's distributed worldwide too, based on what some other posters have said. It doesn't have to travel quite as far, so it might perhaps be less expensive.


Thanks so much for clearing my doubts and worries.
Have heard of Farmina also.
Would give it a try if the Diamond doesn't suits.


----------



## MyOleShep (11 mo ago)

Taste of the Wild is made by Diamond, so they're both from the same company. Taste of the Wild is the more "premium" brand compared to the base Diamond formulas.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

MyOleShep said:


> Taste of the Wild is made by Diamond, so they're both from the same company. Taste of the Wild is the more "premium" brand compared to the base Diamond formulas.


It's funny, but I've tried TOTW, and my dogs do not do good on it at all, but they do ok on the Diamond Naturals. For now.


----------



## Gabe1 (11 mo ago)

Diamond is a long time major manufacturer of many brands of dog food under different labels.
Diamond Naturals would be my choice for their food.


----------

